# Erstellung UML-Klassendiagramm



## claudeGable (4. Nov 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ziemlich neu in der Programmier-Welt und bräuchte mal ein paar Tipps bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge zum folgendem Thema:

Als Aufgabe haben wir bekommen, zu einem beschriebenen Szenario ein ("rudimentäres", d.h. ohne Angabe von Attributen, Methoden etc.) UML-Klassendiagramm zu erstellen. 

Anbei findet ihr das Szenario und einen ersten Entwurf meinerseits.

Für Fragen bzw. Erläuterungen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## AndiE (4. Nov 2019)

Der 5. Absatz ist wichtig und fehlt derzeit noch im Diagramm: Der Dienst.  

Als Anhalt wüde ich versuchen, wie sich ein erdachter Auftrag konkret abspielen würde.(Use-Story)


----------



## claudeGable (4. Nov 2019)

Guten Abend, 

zunächst einmal Danke für die Antwort. 

Zum Thema Dienst: Dies hätte ich in der Klasse "Auftragsbearbeitung" gesehen, die ja praktisch das Herzstück der späteren Anwendung ausmacht.


----------



## AndiE (4. Nov 2019)

Hallo,

das ist mir zu ungenau.

Stelle dir doch mal die Arbeitsweise vor:

Herr Meier ist ein Kunde, und hat ein Objekt an dem verschiedene Reinigungsarbeiten in verschiedenen Wiederholgen durchgeführt werden müssen. Diesen Reinigungsplan übergibt er Herrn Blitzblank. Für die kommende Woche ermittelt dieser aus den Reinigungsplänen die durchzuführenden Aufträge und speichert diese in einer Sammlung Erledigungen. Für jeden dieser Aufträge hat er zwei Zeitfenster zur Verfügung an denen die Aufträge ausgeführt werden können. Nach der Zuweisung der Dienste, also der Aufträge an die Mitarbeiter und Zeitfenster, wird ein Dienstplan erstellt, im allgemeinen also eine Sammlung der Dienst-Objekte. 

Ein Auftrag enthält immer eine Aufgabe mit einer bestimmten Zeit, die der Auftrag dauert( Die sich aus dem Umfang der Aufgabe ergibt). Für die Aufträge werden auch noch spezielle Maschinen benötigt.

Ein Mitarbeiter kann auf eine oder mehrere, oder alle Maschinen ausgebildet sein.

Die Mitarbeiter verdienen unterschiedlich viel Stundenlohn.

Die Kosten sollen minimiert werden, hohe Auslastung der Menschen und Maschinen. 

Nun klarer?


----------



## claudeGable (6. Nov 2019)

Hallo Andi,

deine Ausführungen leuchten mir alle ein und waren auch mir in soweit klar.

_"Nach der Zuweisung der Dienste, also der Aufträge an die Mitarbeiter und Zeitfenster, wird ein Dienstplan erstellt, im allgemeinen also eine Sammlung der Dienst-Objekte."_

Genau diese "Tätigkeiten" hätte ich in meiner Klasse "Auftragsverwaltung gesehen. Praktisch soll das meine Main-Klasse sein. Die Klasse "Ausgabedateien" würde bei mir nur aus drei Methoden bestehen: Dienstplan, indiv. Dienstplan und Kostenaufstellung, welche ich wiederum über die Main aufrufen kann.


----------



## mihe7 (6. Nov 2019)

Es geht darum, dass Du den einzelnen Dienst ja irgendwie darstellen musst.


----------



## AndiE (6. Nov 2019)

Erstmal würde ich vorschlagen, das nicht als ERD zu sehen. In einem Entity-Relation-Diagramm gelten andere Regeln als in einem Klassendiagramm. Eine Klasse Auftragsverwaltung würde deshalb nach meinem Empfinden dazu dienen, Äufträge zu erstellen, auszugeben, zu verändern oder zu löschen(CRUD).


----------

